# Venturing into the Whole World Series Four - <Waterfall>



## GWU (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi everbody, Last week Wayne present to all of you his latest excellent aquascape, this week, he hand over to me  This is a new trial and hope you will like it.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Very original idea and a great performance. Congratulations.=D>


----------



## coimbra (Jun 16, 2004)

*...*

Just one word
UAUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!

i would like to know how he has done the waterfall ...do you have more information?


----------



## Skyfish (Jun 8, 2004)

Gary this is amazing work!!! I too wanna know how you did the waterfall?


----------



## MikeD (Feb 26, 2006)

It looks very very nice! I couldnt see, what the waterfall water is, i thought it is Sand but than I saw that its filter cotton. Just wonderfull!!


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Ummm....OMG! That is very realistic looking. You can't even tell that it's a fish tank in that 1st pic. Really nice work!


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice! your ideas are very refreshing! I have not seen so many original compositions since 2004 when Ricky Cain came up with the "Hill" I really like it.
You guy's have a lot of talent and your photography is superb!
Luis Navarro


----------



## Sarahpea (Apr 3, 2006)

Wonderful! I love how creative this is! An underwater waterfal, Spongebob episode, anyone?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I am speechless! I can't imagine you could keep the cotton fibers clean for a prolonged time frame, but very innovative and imaginative!


----------



## Sherri W (May 8, 2006)

Those photos are absolutely amazing. That waterfall is perfect - really I am stunned.

Great job! Very inspirational!


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

It's hallucinating !!!!

rayer:


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

what a crazy work....
really nice and everything seems perfect of the full veiw....

Cliff


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

The waterfall itself is supprizeing in it's effect, the plants are great and really add to the effect. It is a masterful execution. The realism achieved is superb.

I do find one aspect distracting from the illusion. The shape of the "terrain" isn't typical for a waterfall setting. I would expect the terrain on each side of the top of the falls to be that hight or higher. The extreme left and right side dip back down lower than the top of the waterfalll. That makes the the face of the waterfall seem to be the prominent point of the escarpment. Waterfalls are ususally slightly recessed into a slope. 

I think some of this could be fixed by plant growth and trimming. I would be interested to see you further refine this.


----------



## HarryPlanter (Apr 30, 2004)

Dear all

Gary Wu is in fact one of the most creative aquascaper in our group.
His "Scarely Waterfall" really sock us all 

However beside his "waterfall" actually pls don't forget to enjoy his charming layout, great skill of planting, his technique of photography, his "well trained" school of fish , which all show his enthusiastic and heart in aquascaping.

Gary, what a great job!


----------



## sumoarigato (Nov 30, 2005)

Pretty amazing work!

Is that a mirror at the bottom of the stream... a reflecting pool? (Look at the "reflection" in the second closeup).


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

I think this can win the ADA contest


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

trckrunrmike said:


> I think this can win the ADA contest


It's funny you said that. I got on here this morning expressly to ask how well people thought this tank would do in the ADA contest.


----------



## GWU (Jul 23, 2004)

First of all, thanks for all who like this layout, your appreciation and your comment. I think all of you interest how the waterfall recreate under water. The idea is from a very famous scenic in China - Jiuzhaiigou valley, below are the waterfall from Jiuzhaiigou

http://images.google.com.hk/images?q=%E7%8F%8D%E7%8F%A0%E7%81%98%E7%80%91%E5%B8%83&svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&start=20&sa=N

The secret is the fusion of filter floss and ADA Rio ***** Sand, I try different white sand cover the stone, the effect is not that attractive, some of particle is too rough, some of that are too white. Finally, I choice ADA Rio ***** Sand, the particle is fine and most of the particle is Silicon. The visual result after photo is perfect. It reflect as white but still have some texture detail.

My first idea only use sand to replicate, however it is not satisfied, it just like a white banner not waterfall. I look back my reference picture, it seems lack of water motion and splash, I notice that when water pass the stone, it would form as a foggy layer. I try different material to simulate this effect, finally I choice the filter floss, because it would not contract together in water even I tear it off to a very thin layer, and the texture is very close to the effect of moving water.

According to my experience, even though you have all this, if you don't know how to arrange the sand, stone and floss, it still does not have this result, I try many many time and finally get this result.


----------



## GWU (Jul 23, 2004)

Supplement: After setup the floss on the stone, it is more difficult to maintain, the floss are pollute by the shrimp and fish ordure. I have to change some of the dirty floss and rearrange some sand position every week in order to keep the waterfall look. However as an aquascaper, I have to cleanup the tank to prepare my new layout, so the whole scenic has gone after a month. A four month journey has to the end.


----------



## Skyfish (Jun 8, 2004)

Just amazing gary, can't wait to see more of your work.


----------



## rashev (Apr 21, 2005)

Amazingly!Nice project!


----------

